# KirkWebster.com



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting the link. If the pdf will download at home (having a problem here at work) I know what I'll be doing tonight.

Kirk is a wealth of information.

Wayne


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Interesting site, lots to read, good storyteller. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll wait for the stone tablet version to come out.




Sol!- you changed your user name!


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

The new Kirk Webster site will be another standard resource.

And now that "Kirk Webster" has been typed in a posting, the search function will find this thread...


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I guess I need to keep repeating myself about searches. By far, the most extensive search will be had using the google search function on the home page. I typed in "kirk website" and it was #2. There is a wealth of information available simply using the tools provided.  This was before you made your post.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I added two tags this morning, "Webster" and "kirkwebster.com", someone else added "kirk webster". 

It's nice that the thread is more visible.

Barry, 

Had you typed "Webster website" you would not have seen this thread... I was more interested I a guy named Webster who had bees than some "Kirk".

The importance of tagging threads should be emphasized ...


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

You might be more interested in a guy named Webster, but the search function doesn't know that it is Kirk Webster you are actually interested in. Using the word "Kirk" narrows down the field, as you can see when one uses the word "Webster." 10 finds using "Kirk", hundreds when using "Webster." Now add "website" to it and again there is a difference in what comes up.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

And when a thread doesn't contain a string of characters, or hasn't been tagged with those characters, we all know that Google is not going to find it.

That's why I started another thread. I had expected to find a recent thread containing "webster". There wasn't one...



t:

BTW, This is off topic from our celebrating the new website.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I thought we were adding more key words to the thread! 

It's long overdue, a Kirk Webster website. This is a great resource for all beekeepers! :thumbsup:


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I 'stuck' it for a while. That will help get more discussion, more hits on searches.

I've been taking some time to read his 'articles' or whatever they are, more like stories, which is good because I like stories.

A little less 'how to' a little more 'what I did.' It's kind of refreshing.


----------

